# The Family



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The Family - Programmes - Al Jazeera English


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

I just find it interesting how those living outside Egypt summarily writes of Mursi as an Islamist extremist. It shows there lack of real understanding. Whatever he is, he is not a dictator (yet). Lets see what he does.:ranger:


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

Whitedesert said:


> I just find it interesting how those living outside Egypt summarily writes of Mursi as an Islamist extremist. It shows there lack of real understanding. Whatever he is, he is not a dictator (yet). Lets see what he does.:ranger:


agree with the last sentiment, hopefully in the short term things may calm down although im far from sure they will


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

*Hypocrites*



Whitedesert said:


> I just find it interesting how those living outside Egypt summarily writes of Mursi as an Islamist extremist. It shows there lack of real understanding. Whatever he is, he is not a dictator (yet). Lets see what he does.:ranger:


I've not met a politician yet that doesn't say one thing and does the opposite. It's as though they're all sculptured just to lie.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> I just find it interesting how those living outside Egypt summarily writes of Mursi as an Islamist extremist. It shows there lack of real understanding. Whatever he is, he is not a dictator (yet). Lets see what he does.:ranger:


Egyptians change when they get a bit of power, everyone wants to be a Pharaoh.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

:focus::focus::focus:


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

We watched today's portrayal of The Family and it did show how Mubarak rose to power.

What I didn't agree was him saying he wanted to bow out when he saw the Tunisia Arab uprising. He knew that his dynasty would fall and both his son's legacies would crumble once he vacated his position.

So he hung in there, to his own greedy downfall.

How ironic that his rise to fame, power and glory followed the same demise and fall from grace as his predecessors. What a shame his Generals cannot see it happening to them too.


Eco-Mariner


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

part 2 of "The Family"


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Having watched both parts of the film I have to ask

Does anyone else think that Suzanne and Gamal are being blamed for everything?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Having watched both parts of the film I have to ask
> 
> Does anyone else think that Suzanne and Gamal are being blamed for everything?


that's the dramatic twist in the documentary, a bit like Dallas 

but she's the only one who so far has got away with it at least for now, I remember reading some horror story about the Alex Library accounts. Whatever happened to that case?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> that's the dramatic twist in the documentary, a bit like Dallas
> 
> but she's the only one who so far has got away with it at least for now, I remember reading some horror story about the Alex Library accounts. Whatever happened to that case?



I wonder whats behind the lets blame S&G angle. after all the buck stops with the man at the top,


Yes where is the money? Did they library ever get any new books?


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes where is the money? Did they library ever get any new books?


I'm a big fan of libraries in general, and IMHO the library in Alexandria is a show piece. Really, top of the line.

I think the issue was Suzanne was the sole signatory of one of the library's bank accounts, which in and of itself isn't a crime.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> I'm a big fan of libraries in general, and IMHO the library in Alexandria is a show piece. Really, top of the line.
> 
> I think the issue was Suzanne was the sole signatory of one of the library's bank accounts, which in and of itself isn't a crime.





but didn't she tell the library that there was no money
and that she had forgotten it was there?

No one person should be the signatory with public money..


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

She gave some of it back to make it look like compassion.
But I know where most of it came from as she blackmailed her generals who were allocated land by Gamal's officials. Land which property investors lost deposits and funds as some of these off-plan projects were never completed.

How convenient her records are not available.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Ah, so that's the rest of the story!

I remember reading that she had given money back, which of course screamed "Guilty!" 

Dunno what's worse, prison or leaving a smeared legacy.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

THE ANGRY LIBRARIANS OF ALEXANDRIA

Internationally feted, the director of the revived ancient Bibliotheca Alexandrina in Egypt faces corruption claims, MPs calling for his resignation, and a staff in revolt. Commandoes helped him escape the angry librarians — and of the rest, Ismail Serageldin is unfazed.

The Angry Librarians of Alexandria | The Global Mail


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Do you think she cares about her integrity now?

You play with fire..... you get your fingers burnt.
Her husband didn't see much of his assets when he stepped down and her sons still face conspiracy charges which could keep them locked up for a decade.

The question now is...... Who keeps the assets of each criminal?

Morsi?..... SCAF?....... The High Court Judiciary?..... The new M.B. Treasury?

One thing's for certain, the billions they and their associates stole throughout the Mubarak reign will not get back to those who invested and lost it.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

*Where did the funds come from*



aykalam said:


> THE ANGRY LIBRARIANS OF ALEXANDRIA
> 
> Internationally feted, the director of the revived ancient Bibliotheca Alexandrina in Egypt faces corruption claims, MPs calling for his resignation, and a staff in revolt. Commandoes helped him escape the angry librarians — and of the rest, Ismail Serageldin is unfazed.


One has to wonder where the initial Libraries funds came from to build, stock, staff and maintain the Alexandrina Bibliotheca and others around Egypt. It certainly was not from a Central Government fund or a parliament initiative. The contents were never gifted by donors or dedicated from family estates.

A "Slush Fund" bought and displayed them and while Seregeldin and other executives cooked the books in secret Suzanne took millions in proceeds which she thought would never come to light.

My argument is not where the salaries went (as in the article) but how the Generals (who were intent on covering up the scam once exposed) accrued their contributions to her. I can only surmise it was skimmed from a never ending source of every foreign grant, every Bank deal, every International investment fund, every development project, every land allocation, every shipment, every tax-fiddle that they could manipulate, and from every foreigner who steps off an aeroplane thinking he was coming for some sunshine.

Nice one Gamal and Suzanne. It nearly worked. Let's see if their stash ever gets repatriated.


Eco-Mariner.


----------

